

How safe are chemicals in eyeliner? - EzGraphs

Ricinus is a chemical in eyeliner.  Agatha Christie used it as poison in her 1929 mystery, "The House of Lurking Death."<p>U.S. FDA does not comment as far as I could see.<p>How safe is this stuff?
======
EzGraphs
According to [http://www.nytimes.com/1994/09/11/nyregion/cuttings-the-
cast...](http://www.nytimes.com/1994/09/11/nyregion/cuttings-the-castor-bean-
plant-so-striking-so-poisonous.html?pagewanted=1)

"Wayne Armstrong, a botany instructor at Palomar Junior College in San Marcos,
Calif., said ricin is 6,000 times more poisonous than cyanide and 12,000 times
more poisonous than rattlesnake venom."

So don't eat your eyeliner :)

